# CSS Quartet 10 build



## OliverB (Jan 29, 2010)

I pick up the Quartet 10 kit from CSS on Jan 26 2009. I decide since this would be my first build I would stick to the recomended box size a 18" cube. After a week of work about 14 hours total the box is done painted sealed and running. All I can say is wow this little sub blew me away. Even with no break in this little guy went way below 20 Hz. I will run it at moderate levels until I am familiar with it's limits.


----------



## Creative Sound (Mar 29, 2007)

OliverB said:


> I pick up the Quartet 10 kit from CSS on Jan 26 2009. I decide since this would be my first build I would stick to the recomended box size a 18" cube. After a week of work about 14 hours total the box is done painted sealed and running. All I can say is wow this little sub blew me away. Even with no break in this little guy went way below 20 Hz. I will run it at moderate levels until I am familiar with it's limits.


Thanks Oliver, looking forward to some pictures.

Bob


----------



## OliverB (Jan 29, 2010)

Will post pics as soon as possible. Should i stuff or line the box? I left it empty and it sounds great.


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

If it sounds great then leave it as it is. Looking forward to the Pics!


----------



## OliverB (Jan 29, 2010)

I have a question. How sealed does the box need to be, when i push in the woofer the passives move out and return to normal slowly about 2 seconds is this good enough?


----------



## robseyes (Aug 30, 2006)

yup:T


----------



## huy5005 (Jan 18, 2010)

wow, cool. i just ordered the kit. But I haven't had time to build it yet. 'cause it's kinda cold here in Canada.......does this sub sound good with music?


----------



## OliverB (Jan 29, 2010)

I have only had the sub running two days it seems to be fine with music nice and tight .The anti mode 8033 which I bought with the kit really cleaned it up, it is about 3 feet from a corner not ideal.I will run it for a week should have a better idea by then.


----------



## OliverB (Jan 29, 2010)

Here are some pics I am still waiting for the black plexiglass to come in apparently there is local shortage!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## halesway (Jan 4, 2009)

Any pictures of your build....?
I just ordered the kit, but am thinking of using 1" MDF as a local shop has 2'x4' cut-offs for $2 each and a stack of about 20 high.
I like you corner legs, nice simple solution.


----------



## OliverB (Jan 29, 2010)

No pictures of build unfortunatly, I followed the plans avalible online and the thread below. I used 3/4" mdf doubled on 3 sides so the drivers are flush, glued all joints with wood glue brad nailed then screwed everything together. filled all the joints with autobody type filler sanded 4 coats of shellac primer sealer sanded then 2 coats of flat black enamel. The corner legs are 3" Aluminum angle powder coated black and screwed into the bottom. 1" MDF would make the box really heavy not a bad thing. 

Here is link for the same build 

http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...1-creative-sound-solutions-sdx10-sub-kit.html


----------



## OliverB (Jan 29, 2010)

Make sure you put rubber on the bottom of the legs on hardwood my sub went walkabout when I calibrated it with the antimode 8033. For a 10" sub the output is excellent it scared my wife and sent the dog running for cover while watching District 9, super low pressure wave that you can't hear but can feel moving along the floor . Impressive


----------



## halesway (Jan 4, 2009)

Yeh I've seen Mike's build...great Saskanese Piano Black finish. I think my buddy who also bought the kit may follow along the same idea for the box finish.....
I on the other hand want my other buddy to help me out and weld up a little something, using this as my inspiration.
http://www.audioenz.co.nz/2008/images/rel_t2-l.jpg


----------



## OliverB (Jan 29, 2010)

Before builing this sub I was considering the Paradigm ultracube 10 nice and small but only 29 lbs puts out 103 db and to top it off costs over 1000$. The quartet kit antimode 8033 all supplies and free labour grand total 765$ +/-. Sure the box is bigger, weighs more (78 lb) goes louder and is cheaper. This kit was great fun to build make sure you have a circle jig for your router.


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

> .great Saskanese Piano Black finish.


I got a good laugh out of that one! :rofl:


----------



## halesway (Jan 4, 2009)

You realise that all the best people in AB are from other places originally.....:heehee:
My buddy here wants to finish his kit similarily. He's used 'box-liner' for a bunch of 'household' uses.
Ha ha ha


----------



## gxstress (Nov 19, 2009)

Great job on the subwoofer legs that looks cool:T

LOL "Saskanese piano black finish" thats awesome!


----------



## brandon75173 (Dec 13, 2009)

Looks very good. But I thought that CSS recommends basically an 18" cube. Yours looks bigger than that. Clarify?


----------



## OliverB (Jan 29, 2010)

The cube looks bigger than it is mine measures 18 1/4" x 19 1/2" x 18" I had to double three sides so the woofer would be flush.


----------

